# woven ribbon bird



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone try to make the woven ribbon bird that had instructions on Ht a while back? I think it has me beaten.Not getting it .Guess I'll give it up for a while and try it again another time.If anyone has an helful advice, please PM me.Thanks.Robin


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If anyone else is having trouble like charliesbugs and I are, I found a couple of other sites with the bird. One has instructions using more pics and 2colors of ribbon which make it easier to see what's going where!

1 site is just of the pretty bird....hope I can figure this out....

http://icandream.com/crafts/a/ribbon/bird/index.html 
http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/sewing/msg1213264416376.html


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

going to try Wisconsin Ann's pattern today and see if it will yield a bird! Hope so. I hate to admit defeat! -Robin(charliesbugs)


----------

